# Sygic Morocco GPS Sat Nav App for iPhone - Anyone used it?



## Sonesta

Hi there,

We are off to Morocco this winter and my husband has recently come across a Sat Nav app for the iPhone/iPad/iPod Touch called "Sygic Morocco." http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/sygic-morocco-gps-navigation/id435696302?mt=8

Sygic is a voice guided GPS navigation app. It's described as being packed with the latest maps and a robust set of navigation features. Both app and maps are updated for free. The Maps are stored on the iPhone etc for offline use, which of course is ideal when you have no internet connection.

The price of this app is £26.99 but unfortunately there are no reviews!

We just wondered if anyone on here has purchased this particular app and used it whilst they they were touring around Morocco? If so, we would be interested to hear what you think to it and whether you feel it represents value for money?

Sue


----------



## rowley

I use Sygic for the UK on my Nokia N8, I have found it to be an excellent satnav system.


----------



## Addie

I can't comment on the iPhone app as I haven't used it, but what I would say is we were very impressed with the TomTom Morocco map. We found it to be excellent, even down the the POI's of many camp sites and supermarkets.

The map is £44.95, but use voucher code Welcome954 to get £8 off and go through Quidco to get another £2.95 off making it £34.

If you have a Garmin it is even cheaper. We don't, but made extensive use of Garmin nRoute (or use Basecamp if you don't have a GPS receiver) on our dashboard mounted Laptop. You can download excellent free Garmin routable maps for Morocco from here:

http://garmin.openstreetmap.nl/

(click on "Choose a predefined country and/or enable manual tile selection", click on all of the Moroccan tiles, enter your e-mail address on the left and click "build my map" - hay presto, full Morocco map with POI's!).

More info on Basecamp / nRoute here: http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/02/morocco-laptop-gps-garmin-nroute.html

You still planning on 3 months in Morocco over winter?


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Addie,

Thank you so much for your very helpful reply and we shall certainly be making great use of your advice. :thumbright:

Yes - we are still planning 3 months in Morocco over the winter and we are so looking forward to it. We have longed to return to Morocco ever since our first motorhome trip there 7 years ago and we left desperate to return one day. There is still so much we have left to see and experience and we only saw a fraction of what this amazing country has to offer. 

We met a couple when we were in Spain recently (Pat and Neil) who have advised us to read your blog as they said you have included some brilliant tips on touring around Morocco and so, this evening I am going to settle down with my iPad and a glass of wine and have a good read of it.

Thanks again and I will read your blog with great interest.  

Sue


----------



## NORIS

Hi We went to Morocco armed with a Michelin Map and managed to get around but with some difficulty. Last trip Jan/Feb 2011 used TomTom Morocco in conjunction with camping guide. Set navigation to Lat/Long and found it very impressive. One campsite area close to Meknes however threw the directions into turmoil but generally they were very good. Our trip took us all over Western and Southern Maroc down to the Western Sahara.

Hope this is useful


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks Noris.


----------



## Rankins

Hi there

Was interested to read about the product because we are also heading Morocco way this autumn. Had a look at the other regions they provide the product for and there are customer reviews on them. As I assume it will be the same basic product but just with different maps they are worth reading. Shame the first 2 I spotted were headed 'unreliable' and 'don't even think about it' but I will persevere and read them all.

Elspeth


----------

